# 27 Gaming Myths



## Cayal (Dec 6, 2007)

BUSTED: 27 Most Dangerous Gaming Myths Feature on GamePro.com

Interesting stuff.


----------



## McMurphy (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for link.  Interesting list, indeed, although I must say some of the items selected by the GamePro author seems to border far too much on opinion rather than concrete myths.

At first, I thought it was going to be a list about the popular myths in games, which I had the "link feature" primed to drop a link to an older thread floating somewhere on this board about that subject.


----------

